# .905 Calibre rifle created



## jollyjacktar (2 Aug 2013)

Photos and video at story link below.   



> Gun company displays largest-caliber rifle ever created with bullets that cost $40 a pieceThe .905-caliber rifle fires rounds about 2,100 feet per second
> The gun also has 2,777 foot-pounds of recoil energy, which essentially makes it as powerful - and gives it about as much 'kick' - as firing 10 .30-6 rifles at the same time.
> The company has only produced three of the uber-powerful rifles
> By Daily Mail Reporter
> ...


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (2 Aug 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Photos and video at story link below.



LMAO this looks like something out of Duke Nukem!  Mind you it is totally impractical for anything other then maybe trying to stop an armoured vehicle  ;D even then you would probably need to mount it on some sort of tripod to actually control it properly.


----------



## GAP (2 Aug 2013)

And you defintely need an shock absorbing butt plate....Those guys are gonna be black and blue tomorrow.....


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (2 Aug 2013)

As one of my WO's said, "You own this rifle simply to say that you can kill anything that walks the face of the earth... and maybe even some things that swim it."


----------



## George Wallace (2 Aug 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> LMAO this looks like something out of Duke Nukem!  Mind you it is totally impractical for anything other then maybe trying to stop an armoured vehicle  ;D even then you would probably need to mount it on some sort of tripod to actually control it properly.



Now that deadly Finnish anti-tank rifle comes to mind.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (2 Aug 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now that deadly Finnish anti-tank rifle comes to mind.


You mean this bad boy?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solothurn_S-18/100

Originally designed by the Germans/Swiss.


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Aug 2013)

> with rounds that look like mini mortar shells.



Not to anyone who has ever handled a mortar bomb.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Aug 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> You mean this bad boy?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solothurn_S-18/100
> 
> Originally designed by the Germans/Swiss.



Actually no.  I was thinking of the Clint Eastwood movie, "Thunderbolt and Lightfoot", where they used a Oerlikon Cannon to represent the Finnish Lahti 20mm Anti-tank Gun, The ‘Finnish Boombeast’.


----------



## Gorgo (2 Aug 2013)

Man!  That is one MEAN SOB!

I wonder what the tactical range of something like that would be.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Aug 2013)

.905 in (22.987mm) 

.950 in (24.130mm)

Just in case anyone was wondering on what the metric conversion was.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Aug 2013)

Even larger rifle is .950 calibre JDJ from McBros.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rKHXTsDcco


----------



## GAP (2 Aug 2013)

> Quote
> with rounds that look like mini mortar shells.





			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Not to anyone who has ever handled a mortar bomb.



More like a mini M79 round


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (2 Aug 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Actually no.  I was thinking of the Clint Eastwood movie, "Thunderbolt and Lightfoot", where they used a Oerlikon Cannon to represent the Finnish Lahti 20mm Anti-tank Gun, The ‘Finnish Boombeast’.


Damn!  Me rikey!


----------



## Old EO Tech (5 Aug 2013)

The Croats had their 20mm anti-tank rifle designed to take out the main sights on tanks, making them far less effective.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RT-20_%28rifle%29

Jon


----------

